# Dental Specialisation in Germany



## D1m1triss (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello, 
I am student in 3rd course of dentistry (in Greece) and i am already searching where i could do my Specialisation. 
I'm interested to specialize as an Aesthetician. Is Germany an option? 
What other requirements are needed except the degree and the language? 
What other information i need to know? 

Thanks in advance


----------

